# Happy Birthday Frightners Entertainment!



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Old Boy! The big 50. Well it's all down hill from here. What are you and the kids planning to do today? Check out nursing homes? I kid you. You're just a pup. You have to be young to keep up with those two kids of yours. Here's a song I hope they like.






I hope they like it so much they want you to play it over and over and over again.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday, FE!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy shared Birthday my friend!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jeff


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday Frightners E! I hope your day is filled with birthday magic with some spiderwebs thrown in to keep it creepy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy, Happy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Jeff!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday FE!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday, FE!! have a great day!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey FE...Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY.....!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jeff!!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy B-day Jeff


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Jeff!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hey did you hear that it's Jeff's Birthday? 

Yeah, I'm sending him a pic right now!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oops - missed this one too! Happy Birthday FE! Hope you had an amazing birthday.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you everyone, it was a busy weekend....for an old guy!


----------

